# Tips for starting a cold gas engine spreader



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought I would pass on a few tricks I've learned for starting my gas spreaders when its COLD. Feel free to add any additional tips.

-Pull the "pull start" a couple times just to move the oil a bit before actually trying to start it.
-Keep a good quality spray bottle with gas in it in the truck. Remove the air cleaner and spray a little gas into the air intake then either use the battery start or pull start. Not a good idea to use "ether" as it could cause damage to the engine.

-This trick worked AWESOME last week when our temperatures were -28 Celsius. The engine was so cold that by using the pull start you could barely pull it. After 10 minutes of trying to pull start it and spraying gas into the air intake it still showed no sign of starting. I sent my guy to Walmart to buy a dryer vent hose (the expandable metal kind, $14). We backed a Bobcat up to the spreader and slid the dryer vent over the exhaust of the Bobcat, we put the other end up beside the spreader motor and threw a rubber garbage can over the motor and directed the warm exhaust from the dryer vent hose inside it. After 10 minutes we removed the garbage can and directed the warm exhaust directly into the air intake for about 1 minute. We then tried pull starting it and it fired right up.

From now on, I'm going to keep a long enough piece of dryer vent in every truck to reach from the truck exhaust to the spreader engine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

-Keep a good quality spray bottle with gas in it in the truck.

Really. You think that this is in any way shape or form an acceptable practice? 
Sorry to say but your "tips" of starting a cold engine are dangerous and should not be shared.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

dieselss;1890856 said:


> -Keep a good quality spray bottle with gas in it in the truck.
> 
> Really. You think that this is in any way shape or form an acceptable practice?
> Sorry to say but your "tips" of starting a cold engine are dangerous and should not be shared.


Sorry, I assumed most people would have the common sense to understand that when I said "keep a good quality spray bottle with gas in it in the truck", that it would be kept in the box and not in the cab. You don't keep you're "jerry can" in the cab do you. Just to make it perfectly clear for you, "DON'T KEEP IT IN THE CAB"!!!!!!!!!!!

"Ether" is made for starting engines this way. Yes, you have to be careful doing it and use common sense.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh the...I assume statement. That your using is hilarious! 
And common sense? Really. You might wanna think about that yourself


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

When my quad gave me trouble on the -0F type of nights... I never thought to pipe my truck/tractor exhaust over the engine of it... I just went after it with a heat gun for 1-2 minutes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Tips for starting a cold gas engine spreader:

Convert it to hydraulic or electric.

Tip book complete.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;1890963 said:


> Tips for starting a cold gas engine spreader:
> 
> Convert it to hydraulic or electric.
> 
> Tip book complete.


LOL yep! Never had any starting, or any issues with our electric motors. If your going to use anything to help start something like an engine just use Thrust penetrating oil in a spray can. Either washes out the cylinders and over time I guess it could score the walls, at least thats what Ive been told


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1890963 said:


> Tips for starting a cold gas engine spreader:
> 
> Convert it to hydraulic or electric.
> 
> Tip book complete.


After using all three I'd never purchase another gas spreader again, I honestly don't miss the aggravation, push a button or flip a valve and it's on........


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've heard many complaints about electric spreaders as well, especially in larger sanders. Yes, hydraulic would be ideal but for me its just not feasible.

There are MANY gas spreaders out there and I'm just sharing some things that work for me to get them started when its really cold.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Go electric


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Brad3403;1890843 said:


> I thought I would pass on a few tricks I've learned for starting my gas spreaders when its COLD. Feel free to add any additional tips.
> 
> -Pull the "pull start" a couple times just to move the oil a bit before actually trying to start it.
> -Keep a good quality spray bottle with gas in it in the truck. Remove the air cleaner and spray a little gas into the air intake then either use the battery start or pull start. Not a good idea to use "ether" as it could cause damage to the engine.
> ...


I feel sorry for you 
You have to pull start your spreader I never had mine not want to start even when we had the -20 below 0 
Now in the fall from sitting all summer I use Ether to get fired up
All I have to do push the starter from the cab


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

My gas v-box always starts in cold weather, it's inside. LOL. When I did park outside though, I never had a problem with it starting and that's when I even had the Briggs. The one problem I could see is if the choke lever is out of adjustment and the choke doesn't close all the way. 
As far as leaving gas in a box, that's probably more dangerous than the cab. At least in the cab you'll know it's leaking, the box you might not know until it blows. Either can be used, just don't over-use. As far as electric vs. gas, if you don't take care and maintain, you'll have issues with both


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ether used sensibly wont hurt it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Brad3403;1891189 said:


> I've heard many complaints about electric spreaders as well, especially in larger sanders. Yes, hydraulic would be ideal but for me its just not feasible.


I will agree in a larger box electric probably isn't the answer. That's when I'd go hydraulic.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

concreteguy;1891776 said:


> My gas v-box always starts in cold weather, it's inside. LOL. When I did park outside though, I never had a problem with it starting and that's when I even had the Briggs. The one problem I could see is if the choke lever is out of adjustment and the choke doesn't close all the way.
> As far as leaving gas in a box, that's probably more dangerous than the cab. At least in the cab you'll know it's leaking, the box you might not know until it blows. Either can be used, just don't over-use. As far as electric vs. gas, if you don't take care and maintain, you'll have issues with both


What do you spray on the choke and throttle linkages to keep them from seizing up?? I tried Fluid Film and found that it "gummed"up


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I like the gas personally, but I see the benefit of hydraulic. My problem with it is that in certain situations where you let off the pedal, it slows the spread. In most cases it doesn't matter, just don't like it. My partners truck is an F 550 and it runs off the trans. When the truck is running you barely hear the truck except for the pto. And no, it's not engaged. When it was installed they said that's just the way they sound. It's not too loud, just sounds like a load lifter. Another point is when you need to turn the salter on and then off, trying to spot treat, it's cumbersome with the hydraulic lever, apposed to the remote I have. I also like the gas in the fact that the hydraulic is the same price for the box and then you have the added cost of the pto. My Swenson is wireless and could go on any truck in a matter of a half hour. In the event the truck goes down


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Brad3403;1892213 said:


> What do you spray on the choke and throttle linkages to keep them from seizing up?? I tried Fluid Film and found that it "gummed"up


Keep them clean, anything.on them and they'll gum right up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

concreteguy;1892226 said:


> I like the gas personally, but I see the benefit of hydraulic. My problem with it is that in certain situations where you let off the pedal, it slows the spread. In most cases it doesn't matter, just don't like it. My partners truck is an F 550 and it runs off the trans. When the truck is running you barely hear the truck except for the pto. And no, it's not engaged. When it was installed they said that's just the way they sound. It's not too loud, just sounds like a load lifter. Another point is when you need to turn the salter on and then off, trying to spot treat, it's cumbersome with the hydraulic lever, apposed to the remote I have. I also like the gas in the fact that the hydraulic is the same price for the box and then you have the added cost of the pto. My Swenson is wireless and could go on any truck in a matter of a half hour. In the event the truck goes down


That's what I like my Swenson Gas V box any truck can run it

I use WD40 on the linkage doesn't gum up + wash it keep things clean is the key to anything


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

concreteguy;1892226 said:


> I like the gas personally, but I see the benefit of hydraulic. My problem with it is that in certain situations where you let off the pedal, it slows the spread. In most cases it doesn't matter, just don't like it. My partners truck is an F 550 and it runs off the trans. When the truck is running you barely hear the truck except for the pto. And no, it's not engaged. When it was installed they said that's just the way they sound. It's not too loud, just sounds like a load lifter. Another point is when you need to turn the salter on and then off, trying to spot treat, it's cumbersome with the hydraulic lever, apposed to the remote I have. I also like the gas in the fact that the hydraulic is the same price for the box and then you have the added cost of the pto. My Swenson is wireless and could go on any truck in a matter of a half hour. In the event the truck goes down


Yes, letting off the peddle you get some flow drop, but it's only when you are doing large lots and you have the spreader valves on high output settings

Otherwise, the lever is no issue. Our hydro units have been extremely reliable.

....


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I know, I'm just talking when your detailing a lot or in certain situations, I don't like when it spreads slower or faster. One thing about hydraulic is that it's probably more reliable in the corrosion department


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

concreteguy;1892226 said:


> My Swenson is wireless and could go on any truck in a matter of a half hour. In the event the truck goes down


I have 2 of the 4.5 Swenson's and love the idea of being able to switch them, as long as there empty!!!
Have you had any problems with the wireless controller?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Brad3403;1892711 said:


> I have 2 of the 4.5 Swenson's and love the idea of being able to switch them, as long as there empty!!!
> Have you had any problems with the wireless controller?


I have a meyer wireless unit same as Swanson and after z3 seasons i had to replace the wireless unit this year, but other than that it's been pretty good.

They say they are sealed but when we opened ours they were full of rust and moisture. Control box and throttle control motor cost almost $400


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

My Swenson is only a year old and the control box had to be replaced. I may have caused it by hooking a battery charger to it, maybe. I love the spreader though


----------



## fishandson (Sep 15, 2014)

Sooo, nobody thought the dryer vent was a good idea? lol I think its a nice trick to keep in my back pocket. Regardless of application.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

fishandson;1896909 said:


> Sooo, nobody thought the dryer vent was a good idea? lol I think its a nice trick to keep in my back pocket. Regardless of application.


Yeah, it worked great.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

last year I would put the 1000W booster pack on it to give some extra crank power, but so far this year mine has started up a lot better.
also have new plugs in the truck just in case


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bought 4 Electric units last year... Gas let me down so many times.. Shoveled out them spreaders many times. Brand new briggs engine, still had problems 

I would say Starter Fluid instead of a spray bottle of gas.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

on my gas units i always put thinner oil in them in the winter, use a heady duty battery(large cca's), have heavy battery cables to connect to the motor/starter and and they always start with no problem. If you do need something to start the motor, use carb cleaner as it wont wash the cylinders and will help clean the carb. ou each time you use it.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Flawless440;1904428 said:


> I would say Starter Fluid instead of a spray bottle of gas.


I've always been told to stay away from using Starter Fluid (especially in small engines). If I remember correctly, it creates too much of a "boom"...lol. And burns out the rings.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

wahlturfcare;1904633 said:


> If you do need something to start the motor, use carb cleaner as it wont wash the cylinders and will help clean the carb. ou each time you use it.


I never tried using "carb cleaner". Does it work well?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Better than a bottle of gasoline......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Brad3403;1904691 said:


> I've always been told to stay away from using Starter Fluid (especially in small engines). If I remember correctly, it creates too much of a "boom"...lol. And burns out the rings.


Depending on the % of it there is low % starter fluid design for small engines


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

With the ether you don't use it like your starting a V8, its only a single cylinder just a little shot is all you need.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Brad3403;1890843 said:


> I thought I would pass on a few tricks I've learned for starting my gas spreaders when its COLD. Feel free to add any additional tips.
> 
> -Pull the "pull start" a couple times just to move the oil a bit before actually trying to start it.
> -Keep a good quality spray bottle with gas in it in the truck. Remove the air cleaner and spray a little gas into the air intake then either use the battery start or pull start. Not a good idea to use "ether" as it could cause damage to the engine.
> ...


Starting fluid won't damage the engine, will work better. Also smarter than putting gas in a household spray bottle.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Brian Young;1891156 said:


> LOL yep! Never had any starting, or any issues with our electric motors. If your going to use anything to help start something like an engine just use Thrust penetrating oil in a spray can. Either washes out the cylinders and over time I guess it could score the walls, at least thats what Ive been told


Most all starting fluids have cylinder lube included. Also I doubt it would be an issue with a small engine. It's not likely you'll have the little engine for years and thousands of hours like say a truck or loader.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Diesel Dan;1905037 said:


> Starting fluid won't damage the engine, will work better. Also smarter than putting gas in a household spray bottle.


How is it better to use starting fluid (ether) than gas? The engine runs on gas. How can that be bad for the engine? The spray bottles I use are for "harsh chemicals" and are for industrial use.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The bottles are what, plastic?


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

dieselss;1905593 said:


> The bottles are what, plastic?


Yes, they are plastic.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So that's so much better then a steel can......


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

dieselss;1905627 said:


> So that's so much better then a steel can......


Are most "Jerry Can's" not made of PLASTIC??????


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's rated to CARRY gas. Not a squirt bottle made to carry Windex. Two totally different kinds of plastic capt Ron.
And they still make steel gas cans, there safety cans


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

dieselss;1905655 said:


> That's rated to CARRY gas. Not a squirt bottle made to carry Windex. Two totally different kinds of plastic capt Ron.
> And they still make steel gas cans, there safety cans


THEN DON'T USE ONE! I'm just stating what I use and I find it works great. 
Do you actually even plow snow? Or do you just sit in front of you're computer and look for things to comment on that you don't know anything about?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I won't. Cause we use electric. 
IMO keep your bill hilly antics to yourself. It's not safe by any means. 
And explain it to me how I know nothing about common sense SAFETY!! If you really wanna talk about safety training, I'd be more than happy to have a urinating contest with you about all the days of safety classes I have sat through. 
So anytime you wanna compare, please let's chat. Thanks big boy


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Wtf is that from Kalamazoo


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

got a trick from another member plus what works on mine , hold the choke button for 10 seconds and let go , the press the start button if it doesn't start let it go , wait a minute and try again with just the start button.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Lots of ether. You know when your eyebrows are gone you've used enough.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

double post


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

ether can damage a small engine like that


----------



## chknman (Apr 1, 2007)

A trick I use for the 3 Swenson's we have if they sit out is to pull the spark plug and heat the cylinder up thru the plug opening about 10 seconds and put the plug in and it fires every time.


----------

